# Hebi Sasuke VS KCM Naruto



## Punished Pathos (Feb 6, 2013)

Knowledge: Manga
Mindset: IC
Location: Kakazu VS InoShikacho
Distance: 50m
Restrictions: Kirin, RasenShuriken, Mini Rasenshuriken. 
Conditions: This is Naruto before he gained BM, Naruto during his skirmish with Edo Itachi and Edo Nagato. Sasuke and Naruto has backup coming should the battle draws on.
Sasuke has Karin, Suigetsu, and Jugo as backup.
Naruto has Sai, Sakura and Konohamaru as backup.


Now my beloved monsters... Enjoy yourselves


----------



## Meruem (Feb 6, 2013)

AWFUL match.  RM Naruto stomps.  Sasuke's backup then comes and so does Naruto's and he kills all of them including his own just for fun.  This isn't even a close match.


----------



## ZE (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone who could solo kages with kage bushins, vs someone who could barely defeat a low kage like Deidara even though he had the elemental advantage. Sounds fair.

Basically, with KCM Naruto's durability and striking feats, Sasuke has nothing that could put him down... well apart from Kirin, which you restricted.


----------



## Meruem (Feb 6, 2013)

ZE said:


> Someone who could solo kages with kage bushins, vs someone who could barely defeat a low kage like Deidara even though he had the elemental advantage. Sounds fair.


Not only did he have the elemental advantage, he had the elemental advantage AND one of the few things in the manga that could counter C4.  Sasuke most likely wasn't as strong as Deidara at that point.  He just counters him.


----------



## SoleAccord (Feb 6, 2013)

Major imbalance, it's not even funny.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 6, 2013)

Even at 7% Chakra, without Kage Bunshin or FRS , Naruto wins this comfortably. 

*Up close*

Naruto's _dueled evenly_ with Edo Itachi, a superior version of the Itachi that _bested_ Hebi Sauce. Naruto's demonstrated enough proficiency in Taijutsu to overwhelm Sasuke, Katana or not.

Should Sasuke decide to start using Ration, Naruto can make use of his _guided _Chakra arms to avoid the chance of touching the Ration blade and or Jutsu. Naruto's Base Rasengan is on even ground with Sasuke's Chidori, so a Kyuubi-Powered one would blow right through Sasuke's technique. 

Sasuke's Juin would boost his stats, but none of them to Naruto's level, or even close really. Naruto's on par with Ei in speed, and has the strength to push a Bijuu Bomb. Sasuke's Juin speed feats don't even best Itachi's, let alone Ei or Naruto's. 

*At Range*

Sasuke could attempt to gain distance & attack Naruto with Katon, or even his ranged Chidori variants. What's beautiful about Naruto is that he's fast enough to dodge all of Sasuke's ranged attacks forever. Or at least until he decides to close the distance back up, in which Sasuke's then back in his troubled situation. 

There's always the possibility of Genjustu being a problem, but Naruto's fought the Sharingan so many times at this point that I find it unlikely to come into play. Naruto's also the new Chakra control _god_ of this Manga, so he could probably break Sasuke's Genjutsu as an afterthought. 

If Orochimaru pops out, Naruto could attempt to Mini-Bijuudama it into submission. Or, Naruto could just go for Sasuke's defenseless body and ignore the Hydra completely.


----------



## Dr. White (Feb 6, 2013)

Hebi Sauce stomps..In a chess match. 

Seriously though KCM Naruto for the win, with No-Low diff.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 6, 2013)

Naruto can tank everything Hebi Sasuke uses, or avoid it in Kurama Chakra Mode. He's faster, stronger, and his ninjutsu just are far, far more powerful. Hebi Sasuke was, at best, as strong as KN3 Naruto or a bit stronger and still that doesn't compare to Kurama Chakra Mode Naruto in the slightest. 

Take his battle against Deidara: despite having the elemental advantage and the only known counter to C4, he _barely_ won. Hell if Deidara didn't go berserk he'd STILL have won since Sasuke was on empty at that moment. While Naruto, despite his chakra limitations held his own against Edo Nagato, Edo Itachi, and defeated Mu and the Sandaime Raikage. 

Even without the Futon: Rasenshuriken or Mini-Rasenshuriken, Naruto still has Mini-Bijudama available, Cho Odama Rasengan, Odama Rasengan, Futon: Rasengan, Biju Rasengan, Rasenkyugan, Rasenrangan, and Wakusei Rasengan. All of which comfortably trump Hebi Sasuke's entire arsenal.


----------



## Magician (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## TheGreen1 (Feb 7, 2013)

So we restrict all the throwable Rasengans? Ok, fine. Planatary Rasengan could kill Sasuke in one strike. Look what it did to Muu who had to split himself. And he was an Edo, who shouldn't have worried either. Sasuke though has PLENTY to worry about, especially since Naruto could ruin his fucking day with Chakra Arms that he cannot predict. And even more fun? Rasenkyuugan. Sasuke isn't winning this at all. Naruto in base by this point in time would probably overwhelm him given the current circumstances. What does Sasuke do against an Army of Naruto clones with huge Rasengans, and all of them from a single clone?

And we want Heibi Sasuke to fight an even more powerful version, one that's superior to Sage Mode, of which, a Single Sage Mode Clone had defeated a Edo Kage in a one on one fight that had fought a Bijuu to a standstill?

I don't see how Sasuke even has a chance to breathe before he's slaughtered like a cow in a butcher shop.

Too SuperSaiyaMan12, I think it would be more fair if he didn't have mini-bijudama, since Kyuubi was playing nice in that instance. The others he has, which will crush Sasuke easily.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 7, 2013)

It's not really as one-sided as people are making it out to be.

Itachi held his own with just Taijutsu; Sasuke's got plenty of techniques to give this Naruto (with his chakra divided) a run for his money. His heightened durability in stage two and the healing factor he received from absorbing Orochimaru would probably mitigate a killing blow from FRS; if nothing else, he could probably just recover from it with Snake Bulimia.

Chidori would most definitely hurt Naruto, too, if Sasuke can land it. Kirin would be game over.

But as Naruto still has Sasuke pretty decisively outclassed in all respects, there's no denying that he wins. I just don't think it's fair to say he would have a field day with it.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 7, 2013)

Restricting FRS and Mini-FRS was relatively pointless as Naruto can instantly sprout chakra arms that have the capacity to rip through flesh like butter and Planetary/Big Ball Rasengans that grind down massive boulders like a pencil eraser. 



It should also be noted he has top tier physical strength as a single strike would likely immediately kill Sasuke if the likes of Base Lee managed to kick directly through an Edo Madara with a similar power-up, curse form or not.


----------



## PDQ (Feb 7, 2013)

Restrict summons, all Rasengan, Kage Bunshin, and chakra arms for Naruto and give Sasuke back Kirin.

Then Sasuke begins to stand a chance.

Naruto could keep up, if not outspeed, A, who in turn Sasuke couldn't react to and instead had to surround himself with Enton.  Naruto without any of the above would have to resort to brute force punches and Shunshin, which could still beat Sasuke, but he'd have to pound on CS2 wings for a bit.

There's a reason this version of Naruto came so late in the manga, it's broken.


----------



## tanman (Feb 7, 2013)

Kage Bunshin pretty much wins this match with low-mid difficulty.
Sasuke won't be able to track simultaneous attacks from five or so different clones, and he sure as hell won't be hitting them.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> It's not really as one-sided as people are making it out to be.


...it really, really is Nikushimi.


> Itachi held his own with just Taijutsu; Sasuke's got plenty of techniques to give this Naruto (with his chakra divided) a run for his money. His heightened durability in stage two and the healing factor he received from absorbing Orochimaru would probably mitigate a killing blow from FRS; if nothing else, he could probably just recover from it with Snake Bulimia.


Itachi and Naruto just SKIRMISHED and Naruto never even used his fucking speed, strength, or hell his chakra arms or his Rasengan Variants in that clash! Its fucking dishonest to claim Itachi 'held his own'.

And Sasuke is outclassed in ALL aspects. He can't survive a Futon: Rasenshuriken even if it wasn't restricted. The cell damage would be too great and the explosion would be moving too fast for Sasuke's Sharingan to even count the wind blades!

And what durability could even survive a Wakusei Rasengan which could pause Edo Regen and make it hard for even an Edo Tensei to recover from! 


> Chidori would most definitely hurt Naruto, too, if Sasuke can land it. Kirin would be game over.


Chidori isn't doing a thing on Naruto due to his cloak. He could take a extended, Yoton enhanced punch from Roshi without getting damaged!


> But as Naruto still has Sasuke pretty decisively outclassed in all respects, there's no denying that he wins. I just don't think it's fair to say he would have a field day with it.


Naruto is several tiers ABOVE this incarnation of Sasuke. Sasuke, who was struggling with an arguably Low-Mid Kage character even when he has an advantage can put up a fight against someone who, even not at full power, defeated two High-level Kage characters?


----------



## Ersa (Feb 7, 2013)

Regular KCM Naruto stomps pretty easily, this KCM Naruto wins low-mid difficulty.

With Oral Rebirth, CS2 and Sharingan he's not going to die instantly but without Kirin he basically has nothing to put Naruto down. Chidori Nagashi is still nasty as well but in all honesty Sasuke had not much of a chance, Naruto just outclasses him.

To be fair there is no Kage level opponent who this Naruto can't beat.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 7, 2013)

This is a joke right? Not even EMS Sasuke can beat KCM Naruto and you think Hebi Sasuke stands a chance?


----------



## Krippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I don't see Sasuke winning this without Kirin, but Naruto isn't winning this without some difficulty

Chidori Nagashi and Chidori should be able to harm Naruto though his cloak, and Since this version of Naruto has no KCM clones, an amateur shunshin, and no Kurama to counter Sasuke's genjutsu, this is a lot harder for him than everyone thinks

Make this taka sauce for a better matchup


----------



## Pirao (Feb 7, 2013)

Hmmm, oh yeah if it's the Naruto of the Itachi Nagato fight (7% power and no clones) then yes he would have trouble. Is that what you meant TS?


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 7, 2013)

lol                             ...

Sasuke gets slaughtered.

unbalanced thread/locked


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2013)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi held his own with just Taijutsu; Sasuke's got plenty of techniques to give this Naruto (with his chakra divided) a run for his money.



Edo Itachi is superior to sick Itachi who is superior to Sasuke in this area. Taijutsu is a no go for the Sauce. Naruto really doesn't require his Bijuu Flicker or Raikage level clones to _stomp._



> His heightened durability in stage two and the healing factor he received from absorbing Orochimaru would probably mitigate a killing blow from FRS; if nothing else, he could probably just recover from it with Snake Bulimia.



FRS is restricted, but I can't honestly see what durability feats Sasuke has to suggest he'll be capable of doing _anything_ after taking an FRS.



> Chidori would most definitely hurt Naruto, too, if Sasuke can land it. Kirin would be game over.



Chidori is a death wish. Instead of clashing with Naruto's Base Rasengan, he would meet Naruto's KCM Mini Bijuudama which would blow through Sauce's Chidori and his body most likely. Even if that is restricted as well, Naruto Planetary Rasengan is more than enough.

Kirin is restricted.



> But as Naruto still has Sasuke pretty decisively outclassed in all respects, there's no denying that he wins. I just don't think it's fair to say he would have a field day with it.



Maybe it's pointless to debate how easily Naruto wins, but really, what can Sasuke even do to trouble Naruto at all.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 7, 2013)

This is like Big L vs. Flo Rida in a Rap battle


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Feb 7, 2013)

Naruto drops out of KCM make a Kage Bunshin and kicks back and watches Sasuke's beating.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Feb 7, 2013)

Genjutsu isn't restricted.

Sasuke with Cs can react to Naruto's speed.

Chidori Katana can kill Naruto.


Sasuke with Cs can tank most of the stuff Naruto throws @ him.

No, this isn't one sided.

Naruto can ultimately win, but his strongest wep is restricted. So no, Cs Sasuke isn't someone who can easily be taken down in CQC, unless you are someone like V2 B or Raikage, who pack alot more power than Naruto.


----------



## raizen28 (Feb 7, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Genjutsu isn't restricted.
> 
> Sasuke with Cs can react to Naruto's speed.
> 
> ...


Because Big Bad GrimmjowSensei said So


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 7, 2013)

What is this? Naruto tears him in half, Sasuke isn't getting close to touching Naruto here.

Sasuke is going to eat a Planetary Rasengan.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 7, 2013)

Krippy said:


> I don't see Sasuke winning this without Kirin, but Naruto isn't winning this without some difficulty
> 
> *Chidori Nagashi and Chidori should be able to harm Naruto though his cloak*, and Since this version of Naruto has no KCM clones, an amateur shunshin, and no Kurama to counter Sasuke's genjutsu, this is a lot harder for him than everyone thinks


KM Naruto took a full-kick to his face at full speed from someone like Han and even threw them (along with Bee) several meters back and the only thing he said about it was "ouch" (or something among the lines).


----------



## ZE (Feb 7, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Genjutsu isn't restricted.
> 
> Sasuke with Cs can react to Naruto's speed.
> 
> ...



Remind me again why you dont like when Jiraiya defenders say Jiraiya vs Itachi isn't as one sided as Itachi fans claim to be... Because right now you're no different. 


V2 B and Raikage pack a lot more power than Naruto? Mini bijuu damas (bee can't use those in V2), punches that can knock Gedo Mazo out (Bee needed to be in full bijuu mode to do that), durability to tank direct hits from V2 jinchuurikis, durability feats of tanking lava element jutsus to the face, tanking multiple of Raikage's punches, Hanz's kick etc. 

Naruto is just more durable, has more firepower (way more), is immune to genjutsu (but it's not like Sasuke uses that a lot), and is way faster. Obviously, the result dictates that this is a one sided match up.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh come on! This is ridiculous! Next we'll put Sasuke from the Chuning Exams up against Naruto's Bijuu mode. Oh hell scrap that. Why not pit Sasuke as an infant against the Rikudo. Naruto wins with medium difficulty.


----------



## Blu-ray (Feb 7, 2013)

Pirao said:


> This is a joke right? Not even EMS Sasuke can beat KCM Naruto and you think Hebi Sasuke stands a chance?



That is going out on a limb there isn't it? We haven't even seen what Sasuke's EMS can do yet.


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 7, 2013)

KCM Naruto definitely wins, but with only 7% chakra I will argue that it wouldn't be a stomp.

I agree with Grimmjow that Sasuke would be able to keep up with naruto's speed especially since Naruto only does his flash shunshins when he has most of his chakra, and Sasuke has blitzed V1 Ei without CS.  However, Chakra arms that can't be predicted by the sharingan would give naruto the advantage in CQC.

I don't agree about CS being able to tank most of naruto's attacks.  Naruto still has chou oodama rasengan, oodama rasengan, rasengan planet, and I really don't see sasuke being able to block a rasengan without getting damaged.  

Most people just look at the mode and think KCM>SM>Base Naruto, but the fact was that SM Naruto is most likely stronger than the KCM NAruto in this thread.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 7, 2013)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Naruto can ultimately win, but his strongest wep is restricted. So no, Cs Sasuke isn't someone who can easily be taken down in CQC, unless you are someone like V2 B or Raikage, who pack alot more power than Naruto.



Preskip Naruto's Rasengan does enough damage to put down prodigy medic Kabuto, despite his healing attempts. KCM Naruto's planetary Rasengan would tear a hole inSasuke. Naruto's Bijuudama pushing strength is nothing to scoff at either. 

Naruto should have no trouble hitting Sasuke either, considering Naruto stalemated Itachi, who had no problems throwing Sauce around.


----------



## Pirao (Feb 7, 2013)

VolatileSoul said:


> That is going out on a limb there isn't it? We haven't even seen what Sasuke's EMS can do yet.



No, it is going by feats. We saw Sasuke using EMS against Kabuto, and based on what he showed KMC Naruto rips him a new one.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Jagger said:


> KM Naruto took a full-kick to his face at full speed from someone like Han and even threw them (along with Bee) several meters back and the only thing he said about it was "ouch" (or something among the lines).



A kick doesn't equate to a piercing attack and a numbing Raiton


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Feb 7, 2013)

Krippy said:


> A kick doesn't equate to a piercing attack and a numbing Raiton


What about the Yoton punch that Naruto took without damage?


----------



## PDQ (Feb 7, 2013)

So long as Rasengan and chakra arms aren't restricted, there's no way Chidori touches him.  He can make 6 Rasengan, each from a different chakra arm, and form chakra arms out of any part of his body, from his chest to his back to his fingers.  There's no place to even land a Chidori that won't be countered and Naruto could have another 5 Rasengan countering in return.

With Kage Bunshin or summons, genjutsu can be broken out of by partner method.

Hence why I say "Restrict summons, all Rasengan, Kage Bunshin, and chakra arms and it starts to be a fight."


----------



## Art Master (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol sasuke gets murdered. They are not even in the same tier.


----------



## Stermor (Feb 7, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> KCM Naruto definitely wins, but with only 7% chakra I will argue that it wouldn't be a stomp.
> 
> I agree with Grimmjow that Sasuke would be able to keep up with naruto's speed especially since Naruto only does his flash shunshins when he has most of his chakra, and Sasuke has blitzed V1 Ei without CS.  However, Chakra arms that can't be predicted by the sharingan would give naruto the advantage in CQC.



uhm isn't that kinda the point that sasuke can't see naruto.. naruto can use enough chakra to outspeed v2A somebody sasuke canoncly cannot see.. 
if naruto wants it he can shunsin fast enough that sasuke cannot detect it..

without cis/pis sasuke basically lives however long it takes for naruto to shunsin rip/his head off.. the only question in this matchup is sasuke able to form a thought before his head is ripped off or after.. 

also blitzed v1 A? as far as i saw he dogded 1 attack, then the raikage let himself get hit.. and from then on sasuke was getting tossed arround(even in v1 until susanoo not much later)


----------



## ueharakk (Feb 7, 2013)

Stermor said:


> uhm isn't that kinda the point that sasuke can't see naruto.. naruto can use enough chakra to outspeed v2A somebody sasuke canoncly cannot see..
> if naruto wants it he can shunsin fast enough that sasuke cannot detect it..
> 
> without cis/pis sasuke basically lives however long it takes for naruto to shunsin rip/his head off.. the only question in this matchup is sasuke able to form a thought before his head is ripped off or after..


Naruto has only used his flash shunshin while his KCM chakra supply is relatively high.  

The naruto in this thread only has 7% of his chakra. I don't give Naruto the benefit of the doubt and say he can use flash shunshin when canonically has only used it while at more than 13 times the amount of chakra he has in this thread.



Stermor said:


> also blitzed v1 A? as far as i saw he dogded 1 attack, then the raikage let himself get hit.. and from then on sasuke was getting tossed arround(even in v1 until susanoo not much later)



I don't think Ei let himself get hit, Ei was bloodlusted and due to sharingan prediction, sasuke was able to blitz the guy.  He ducked underneath ei's attack and nailed him in the chest before the later could react.  It's a feat similar to SM Naruto blitzing sandaime due to his perceptual abilities.

And from the elbow vs chidori clash, the only thing ei did before susanoo was his liger bomb, I don't see Ei's speed really being utilized there.


----------

